# Pensacola Beach Crawfish festival



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone else is planning on going out to the beach this wknd for the crawfish. I'm planning to take my wife and kids out there this saturday if the weather permits. I havent ever went out there for it, but I think they're suppose to have face painting for kids and all that.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

where on the beach is it going to be? sound like fun. i may have to load up the wife in kids for that. since i can't go fishing:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## reelnutz (Feb 16, 2008)

Bamboo Willie's ithink !

I ll be working all day. Does anybody know what time it ends on saturday night ?

we may go sat. night if its still kickin !!:letsdrink


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

ill definately be there!!!!!


----------

